# Not-Aus und Posmo A



## !Chris! (23 März 2006)

Hallo Leute,
hab in ner Anlage nen Simodrive Posmo A. Das der Positioniermotor von Siemens, der die komplette Reglerelektronik am Motor hat und seine Werte über den Profibus bekommt.
Wie muss ich bei solch einem Teil den Not-Aus ausführen. 
Ich kannte das bisher nur, das man dem Regler hardwaremäßig die Freigabe wegnimmt, das geht beim Posmo aber nicht. 
Die Freigabe über den Profibus wegzunehemen ist ja sicherlich nicht erlaubt. 
Wenn ich die Spannungsversorgung abschneid, dann trudelt das Rotor aus. 
Wie macht man ao was ? Ich bin doch sicherlich nicht der erste, der das macht.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Ralle (23 März 2006)

Bei Not-Aus einen Zeitverzug bis zum Abschalten der Versorgungsspannung des Posmo (PNOZ mit Zeit Abfallverzug, oder PNOZMulti). Bei Not-Aus dann sofort die Freigabe für den Posmo weg, damit er runterfährt. Die Verzugszeit des PNOZ so groß, daß der Servo sicher zum Halten kommt (z.Bsp. 0,3Sek.)


----------



## !Chris! (23 März 2006)

Hallo Ralle,
danke für die schnelle Antwort! Das hört sich gut an. Du meinst mit "Freigabe wegnehmen" wohl die Freigabe über den Profibus? Klar dann stopp das Teil und kurz danach ist die Betriebsspannung weg.
Ich dachte immer alles was mit Not-Aus zu tun hat darf nicht über die SPS laufen? Wenn die SPS in diesem Fall absürzen würde, würde der Motor ja wieder austrudeln. Oder bin ich da jetzt päpstlicher als der Papst?

Nochmals Danke

Gruß Chris


----------



## Ralle (23 März 2006)

Die Sicherheitsvorschriften muß man trotzem einhalten, wenn nicht anders möglich mit einer verriegelten Tür, die dann erst nach X Sekunden aufgeht.


----------



## !Chris! (23 März 2006)

Das versteh ich jetzt nicht. Ist ein zeitverzögernder PNOZ ausreichend oder nicht? Also verriegelte Türe geht in diesem Fall nicht.


----------



## seeba (23 März 2006)

!Chris! schrieb:
			
		

> Das versteh ich jetzt nicht. Ist ein zeitverzögernder PNOZ ausreichend oder nicht? Also verriegelte Türe geht in diesem Fall nicht.


 Dem Ding kann man tatsächlich nicht die Freigabe hardwaremässig entziehen? Das ist aber ein Armutszeugnis!


----------



## MSB (23 März 2006)

Selbst wenn ich dem Ding die Freigabe hardwaremäßig entziehe,
dann ist das ja auch kein "sicherer" Zustand,
da der Eingang des Servo's ja auch "unsicher" ist.
Auf jeden Fall dürfte er im normalfall keine Zulassung nach EN954 haben.

Das wichtigste ist, das irgendwann die Spannung vom Servo rausfliegt,
und das ab Kategorie 3 mit 2 Leistungsschützen.

Entweder die Anlage darf erst bei Stillstand betreten werden,
was heißt Stillstandswächter oder Sicheres Zeitrelais in Verbindung mit einer Schutztür,
oder es sollte auch möglich sein, nachzuweisen, das die Zeit, die der Bediener braucht, um vom
Not-Aus in den Gefahrenbereich zu kommen länger ist,
als die Stillstandszeit im schlimmsten Fall.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## !Chris! (24 März 2006)

Hallo MSB,
danke für den fachkundigen Rat. Klar die Spannnung muss früher oder später weg vom Servo. Die Maschine ist jedoch nicht so groß wie Du annimmst. Es handelt sich um eine Glasschneidemaschine, mit etwa 1,5 auf 0,8m auf der ein Schlitten mittels einer Kugelrollspindel verfährt. Diese Spindel soll der Posmo antreiben. Ich hoffe mal das genug Reigung da ist und die ganze Sache nicht austrudelt. Dann dürfte doch ein Wegnehmen der Betriebspannung reichen?
Gruß Chris


----------



## Oberchefe (24 März 2006)

Wie oben schon gesagt: bei Not-Aus muß die Maschine nicht in nullkommanix stehen, solange die Türen verriegelt sind darf es schon mal etwas länger dauern. Was in Deinem Fall helfen könnte: eine Bremse (die im spannungslosen Zustand reingeht).
Das oben beschriebene nennt man übrigens Stop-Kategorie 1 (also mit dem Regler runterbremsen und dann das Netzschütz zeitverzögert über das Sicherheitsrelais raus).
Apropos PNOZ XV1P:
welche (günstigere) Alternativen setzt Ihr ein?


----------



## lefrog (3 April 2006)

Hallo!

Auch ich habe nun schon ein paar mal mit den Siemens-Posmo Antrieben zu kämpfen gehabt... Das man die Freigabe "nur" über den Feldbus wegnehmen kann ist etwas, was mich dazu bewegt hat, diese schlicht nicht mehr einzusetzen - egal ob sicherer Eingang oder nicht... Die Freigabe muss Hardwaremäßig weggenommen werden - meiner Meinung nach. Diese schalte ich über einen unverzögerten Kontakt des NOT-AUS Steuerrelais, die Versorgungsspannung verzögert über eine verzögerte Kontakterweiterung. 

Ansonsten ist der Posmo-A ein schönes, kompaktes Spielzeuch... 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Heinrich2005 (19 April 2006)

Also so wie einieg hier schon geschrieben haben ist das mit dem Austrudeln des Antriebes so eine Sache.
Also wenn eine unkontrollierte Abschaltung oder Bewegung nach Not-Aus vorhanden ist, dann kann nur eine Schutztüre abhelfen die eine Verriegelung und diese nach Stillstand frei gibt.
Auch ganz schön mit dem PNOZmulti zu machen.
Ansonsetn einfach mal bei den Experten von Pilz anrufen, die haben da immer einen Rat und eine Lösung.
Haben mir auch immer geholfen.


----------

